# [SOLVED] How do I install a unicode (Russian) language?



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*My problem is:*
- I don't want to install a Russian version of Vista, because I want my system to communicate English to me.
- I want it to communicate in English, but recognize Russian letters.

What it does right now - it does recognize Russian, but not everywhere. If I go to a Russian website I can read Russian letters. If I create a new file and name it with Russian letters - it does it. 

If I open a text document and try to type something - I will be able to see Russian letters, BUT when I save, close, and re-open, that's what I get:









As you can see the filename is in Russian, but what was inside became some kind of strange symbols that have nothing to do with Russian language.

Also that's what I get when I install Russian software:









Note: It is strange. Sometimes I would see the letters during the installation and sometime it shows me all those strange symbols or question marks.

*How do I make my computer FULLY recognize Russian language?*

_I will greatly appreciate your help....._


----------



## caleta21 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: How do I install a unicode (Russian) language?*

Sadly nobody gave you an answer... and I have a problem even worst...

Windows XP - English
Also want to see Russian, and Spanish and French

Everything worked fine, until I installed a russian version of ICQ... the whole encoding went bizarre...
No instead of á I see б for example (á=б)[weird huh] but I can still see Russian... and this problem is only with Browsers-Office-Adobe... in the content editing... not on the software text like you showed...

My advice for your problem, I would do the next...{hope helps}
Start --> Control Panel --> Regional and Language Options --> Advaced --> Select a language to match the language version of the non-Unicode..bla bla... SELECT RUSSIAN and reboot... this worked for me always... but with my problem now... nothing works...
If you had russian from the begining, change to English US rebot... then again Russian and reboot...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: How do I install a unicode (Russian) language?*

go to windows update and download and install the language packs required


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: How do I install a unicode (Russian) language?*



caleta21 said:


> My advice for your problem, I would do the next...{hope helps}
> Start --> Control Panel --> Regional and Language Options --> Advaced --> Select a language to match the language version of the non-Unicode..bla bla... SELECT RUSSIAN and reboot... this worked for me always... but with my problem now... nothing works...
> If you had russian from the begining, change to English US rebot... then again Russian and reboot...


It was that simple to make it work and I have no idea why I didn't come up with this solution before because I did go to that place and do all kinds of stuff with it. I guess there was somekind issue or something, but everything works now.

I have a solution for you, that always worked for me in this kind of situations. Reinstall your windows =). This must be an issue with system files, something got messed up. You should try again and try downloading ICQ again, maybe they are aware of that problem and updated their installation file with a fix. I would also try updating windows before installing ICQ to get all updates, download languages, as well as doing what you told me to do before installing ICQ.

Good luck.

*dai*
That I've done long time ago, but that's for you care.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: How do I install a unicode (Russian) language?*

When you save your text documents, you have to save them as unicode, not the default (which is ANSI)


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: How do I install a unicode (Russian) language?*



blah789 said:


> When you save your text documents, you have to save them as unicode, not the default (which is ANSI)


After I've done what was described above - I just save it and it is fine. I also just checked and I don't see any options for ANSI or Unicode in save as dialog.


----------



## yoqub (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: How do I install a unicode (Russian) language?*

How do I install a unicode (Russian) language?
My problem is:
- I don't want to install a Russian version of Vista, because I want my system to communicate English to me.
- I want it to communicate in English, but recognize Russian letters.

What it does right now - it does recognize Russian, but not everywhere. If I go to a Russian website I can read Russian letters. If I create a new file and name it with Russian letters - it does it.

If I open a text document and try to type something - I will be able to see Russian letters, BUT when I save, close, and re-open, that's what I get:


As you can see the filename is in Russian, but what was inside became some kind of strange symbols that have nothing to do with Russian language.

Also that's what I get when I install Russian software:


Note: It is strange. Sometimes I would see the letters during the installation and sometime it shows me all those strange symbols or question marks.

How do I make my computer FULLY recognize Russian language?

I will greatly appreciate your help.....


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: How do I install a unicode (Russian) language?*



yoqub said:


> How do I install a unicode (Russian) language?
> My problem is:
> - I don't want to install a Russian version of Vista, because I want my system to communicate English to me.
> - I want it to communicate in English, but recognize Russian letters.
> ...


----------



## yoqub (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: How do I install a unicode (Russian) language?*

i have got the same problem


----------



## yoqub (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: How do I install a unicode (Russian) language?*



ervand said:


> you.. um.. copied my first post and reposted it?


i've got the same problem could u halp me?


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: How do I install a unicode (Russian) language?*



yoqub said:


> i've got the same problem could u halp me?


I think there was an answer somewhere in this topic that solved my problem. Take a close look. I just don't remember because this is a very old topic.


----------



## yoqub (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: How do I install a unicode (Russian) language?*



ervand said:


> I think there was an answer somewhere in this topic that solved my problem. Take a close look. I just don't remember because this is a very old topic.


Thanks a lot


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: How do I install a unicode (Russian) language?*



ervand said:


> I think there was an answer somewhere in this topic that solved my problem. Take a close look. I just don't remember because this is a very old topic.


Per OP *ervand*, ths thread is old, [SOLVED] and now closed.

@yoqub - if you need help, please start your own thread.


----------

